# Hab mal ne dumme Frage...



## Eayz (8. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mir BLASC_Setup.exe runterlade, installier ist das dann nur für für den Charakter oder Aktualisier ich damit auch die Itemdatenbank?


----------



## Roran (8. Juli 2006)

Eayz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir BLASC_Setup.exe runterlade, installier ist das dann nur für für den Charakter oder Aktualisier ich damit auch die Itemdatenbank?


Wenn Blasc im hintergrund läuft,
" merkt " Blasc sich, was du Lootest und welche NPC du getroffen hast,
und trägt diese Daten dann in die Datenbank ein und auch " wo " das war.

Bsp:
Du angelst in Tanaris (Steamweadle ) und fängt da einen Steinschuppenaal,
oder du angelst vor IF an dem kleinem See, und fängst da einen Weisenfisch.

Nun logst du aus WoW aus, dann schickt dein Addon ( das du Installierst hast ) die Daten an die Datenbank.


----------



## B3N (8. Juli 2006)

Danke Sodan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (8. Juli 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Danke Sodan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein Ding B3N
Langsam komme ich mir hier auch vor wie ein Supporter von Blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja B3N, was ich mal Fragen wollte.

Habt ihr mal ne FAQ zu Blasc und die Wichtigsten Fragen zu Blasc geplant?
( Wie Installier man das, wie stell man das ein, wo finde ich die Visitenkarte , usw ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (9. Juli 2006)

Sodan schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal ne FAQ zu Blasc und die Wichtigsten Fragen zu Blasc geplant?
> ( Wie Installier man das, wie stell man das ein, wo finde ich die Visitenkarte , usw )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, stimmt, dann bräuchten wir net immer alles erklären^^


----------



## Regnor (10. Juli 2006)

Ist notiert und ich werd mich in paar freien Minuten mal dran setzen. Eventuell mache ich das hier als öffentlichen Thread wo ihr auch gleich Feedback und Snregungen geben könnt.


----------

